# Issue in Video buffering



## manojchandan (Jan 31, 2013)

Now using Tikona 2Mbps unlimited connection. 

Browsing, torrent download and youtube is working good but other video sites r buffering like in dial-up connections 

Contacted Tikona abt this and tat wont helped 

here r some twisted issues

*1) youtube works fine and others dont

2) Sometimes browsing is dead slow but torrent downloads will reach 200Kbps * (use to check speed with torrent in-case of slow browsing)

*Pls help me  *


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2013)

may be it's a DNS issue - try using Google DNS.


----------



## ajayrathore (Feb 20, 2013)

Try this service to other gadget. May it be a hardware problem...


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Feb 26, 2013)

I think its Internet problem.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 27, 2013)

repair the net with windows troubleshooter !


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 28, 2013)

It's the opposite for me.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 28, 2013)

tikona does not always give you promised speed 
>the speed is upto2mbps 
so chances are that you might not be getting the same speed at the time of buffering.
>also if you download torrent etc simultaneously, video etc would not buffer as fast as you'd expect


----------

